# Residue on black trim - dashboard wipes tip



## AM100 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi all,

Finally got a chance to clean my Panda 100HP for the first time today (though not to polish/wax - the rain came too soon).

When I got the car from the dealer, there was white residue from (presumably) polish on most of the black trim, wheelarch extensions, window seals, etc.

Having washed and dried the car, I used an ArmorAll Dashboard wipe inside the car, and when it was getting really ragged and used up, I thought I'd have a go with it on the residue bits. Well, it worked! Rubbing vigourously with the nearly-used-up wipe really got rid of most of the dried white residue, leaving it ready to apply proper trim wax (New Look Gel in my case) to the black plasticky bits! 
:thumb: 

Have I discovered something, or did everyone else in the world know about this already?  

AM


----------



## willd0g (Sep 14, 2008)

The only tip i've come across so far is to dress the plasticky bits first prior to polishing so that the residue won't strongly adhere to it, which can then be easily wiped off afterward.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

blue 3m tap should be compulsory evrywhere !! No need for lazy polishing resulting in white marks on plastic drop the car dealer off a roll :lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

a pencil rubber removes marks from black plastic so too does Panel prep solvent and a detailing brush :thumb:


----------

